# More from SWGRS, June 2010



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

We got an early start on Friday morning and the Steam track was up and running by about 11am.

Stan Cederleaf unloading the Steam Track Friday morning.









Assembling the track....complete with "peanut gallery" ... JJ, John Corriandi, and Roland Seavey looking on.









Mark Johnson making the first test runs. Yes, it's battery powered. 









Along with Stan's engines. Tommy Meija is getting ready









Mark and Stan joining forces.









And then there was Tommy









And then finally some Steam









What more has to be said....1st class equipment










And now onto the Fairgrounds Garden Railway run. I ran on the Mountain Line. My scratchbuilt Log Loader, Log cars & Caboose, pulled by Dean Whipple's wonderfully weathered Shay.



















The Mountain Line's mainline with switching yard in foreground.









Saturday at the Steam Track. Here's Sonny Wizelman's nicely outfitted Mich-Cal Shay









Tom Sava's Forney getting plenty of track time.









Even Disney Radio showed up.









My Ruby/Tank Engine Bash pulling a Crane car and 2 Rail/Tie cars on Sunday.









Another of Tom Sava's engines









Garry Paine's new Accucraft Forney.










We all got plenty of run time on this excellent track, thanks Mark. Thanks Stan.

Videos coming.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super stuff, Howard...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Howard! Nice to see steam on the steam track instead of 1/29th battery powered dismals!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to Thank all of you for setting up and the take down. With all the help it was quick and easy. 

Dwight we all missed you so Much....If would have been present you could have been yelling at Stan and Myself to get our junk off the track. LOL

Make your plans for Nov 6 & 7 to be running steam again at Fairplex. 

Thank you Howard for posting all the pictures. I had a great time with all of you.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 Jun 2010 09:54 PM 
Nice to see steam on the steam track instead of 1/29th battery powered dismals!
























Boy, talk about sour grapes...... Them steam boys are vicious..


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Deeewight,
Mine was 1/20th.


Nice pictures Howard.
Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotsta keep you sparkie dudes in line Stan. Thou shalt knowest thine place in the roundhouse!









Learn it! Remember it! Live it!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ain't there, your words mean nuthing.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly true Tommy. I sure can't seem to rely on you or anyone else to keep order in my absense.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Found a few pictures in my camera

Matt Abreu wondering if his New K36 is going to run. Yes and ran great!










Tom Sava is running out of steam his self. He got a lot of track time.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It sure was a great week end. The MLS Gathering on Sat was reminiscent of the old Queen Marry 

People talking trains over slices of Pizza.

People talking trains with Wing sauce in their beards.

Ok it was only me with the Wing Sauce in my beard but I had that problem at the Queen Mary too. 


JJ


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the video I took at the SWGRS and at the Fairplex Garden Railroad Layout! Enjoy!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard,

Those are outstanding videos. You did an excellant job of capturing everything that was going on with the Saturday video. 
Thanks


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice thanks for posting ...


----------

